# My pigeon sounds sad at night?



## JuliePigeon

Hi .

I have a pet pigeon (Romeo) who has been hand raised as a pet since we found him on a parking garage floor when he was 12 days old. He's five now. 


Every morning I put him outside in his coop, and every night I bring him back inside(I don't like the idea of him being left out there at night by himself, as we have a lot of nocturnal predators in our area), and put him in his cage.
He's very healthy and seems happy, except when I turn out the lights he often starts this sad, moaning sort of cry. 
He's in a place where there's not a lot of activity at night, so maybe he's lonely? Does he do this because he really is as sad as he sounds, or just because he's being vocal?


----------



## goga82

being vocal. i have a pigeon thats vocal as well.. they do coo at night.. i hear my cause for a while he sleept in my bedroom with me so yeah he would coo a lot


----------



## horseart4u

he may be lonely also if he is in a room ALONE then have you thought of getting him a companion? if you do put her i a seperate cage for a week or 2 or 3 till he gets used to seeing her around, because he may get aggressive. He hasn't seen other pigeons either i take it so he will need time to get used to seeing another one that looks like him, and being hand raised he may think of you as his mate and the cooing you hear is him calling you back to his cage / nest.


----------



## Jay3

I would say that he is calling for a mate. That's normal for a pigeon. I don't know how much you interact with him, but most pigeons do want a mate. I'm sure they do get lonely. Just not normal in the order of things not to have a mate. Some people are very close to their pet pijjies, and the bird will consider that person to be their mate.


----------



## JuliePigeon

Oh, ok.
He's in the same area as some smaller pet birds, but he can't really see them because I don't want his size to scare them (they're extremely skittish).
He did actually have a mate for a while (she was given to me at a pigeon show), but she passed away after a long time of continuous non-contagious illnesses. 
He's always done the crying thing though, even when he had her with him.

I see... yeah, he's very tame (flies around outside when it's safe and I can watch him, and follows me around the yard).
I wonder if he does consider me his mate sometimes, because he's quite attached and doesn't like anybody but me to touch him...

I have a bird diaper for him so he can hang out with me and take naps on my lap, but the time when I can usually do that is when he comes in during the evening and I worry about keeping him awake. :/


----------



## Jay3

He had a mate and lost her. I think he is probably lonely for a mate. He would have done the cooing thing even when he was with her, as that is how they call their mate to the nest. They do call to their mate.


----------



## JuliePigeon

Oh, I see. I'll be thinking of ways to make him less lonely, thank you everyone so much!


----------



## [email protected]

For a mate? my Pigeon coos very loudly at night though he has a mate already. He coos very desperately.


----------



## Jay3

He is cooing to her.


----------



## Saphira

The moaning is a nest call. They do it to call their mate to nest. If he sees you as a mate, he might actually be calling for you. My first pigeon chose me as a mate, since he didn't have a pigeon available, and cooed for me all day - and he would keep doing it, though less loud, even when I stayed with him and pet him. I got him a mate and he's coo-ing to her now.


----------



## [email protected]

Do you have a second bird for him to bond with pigeons are birds that flock together, it's a bird thing parrots are as an example birds that flock but they except human's as part of a flock pigeons prefer pigeons health would probably do I think if you got it a partner he will do a 180 I believe his constant cooing would slow down and might even stop!
Good luck!!
CRZYTRKR......


----------

